# Selling on Amazon.com



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Have been looking at this option. Currently have a yahoo.store webstore and do some selling (very little lately) on Ebay. Am wondering how Amazon compares fee wise and if their web store templates are user friendly? Would love to hear from anyone with Amazon experience. Thanks, sis

PS will be checking out some of the tutorials in the morning when I am more conscious!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

No bites or advice....Did a bunch of research and it seems that to sell with an Amazon store and advertise on Amazon I would need about thirty five hundred dollars worth of UPC codes! Knocks that idea right out of the water!!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't know anything about selling on Amazon, sorry. We use eBay & Etsy successfully though! What are you looking to sell?


----------

